# Going to brag a little.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I milked Lyric today for the first time and she gave me four cups out of one side! And I didn't even get all of it! Somehow Finale had managed to get in Orion's pen, no idea how though. Going to check that out more tomorrow. So Lyric was quite full, I let Finale get a drink first and then I milked the side that she doesn't drink out of. I wish I'd taken the camera so I could show you, it's definitely not a GREAT show quality udder but it is a DREAM to milk! Even though she has much smaller teats than Lyrae it was actually much easier to milk, nice and soft. I couldn't believe how easy it was! She needs more capacity, bigger teats, and a bit stronger medial. Her fore isn't too bad, I really need a picture to show you all.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great!!! Congrats!!! :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as her production increases these next months you will probably see improvement. 

Brag away - we all do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds really good.... :wink:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice capacity, Luna gives a gallonish a day total. thats 16 cups. and she is machine milked plus I get the milk, the baby is a bottle. so great milker there. :thumb:
are you goin for a dairy herd or pets?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:thumb: looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I got some not so great pictures, just to give you an idea. But she's had the baby 24/7 so she's definitely nowhere NEAR full. (when she was fuller it was MUCH nicer) When do you think I'll be able to seperate Finale from her for a few hours?


















See what I mean when that baby drains her dry? lol Luckily she's holding her weight really well!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Finale will grow nice a big on all that milk 

You could do separate her once she is a week or two old but because it is still cold at night and she doesnt have a buddy (unless Ebony is out there) I would wait till she is at least 4 weeks old


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

after about two weeks you can separate, unless u wanna bottle feed :greengrin: then you get all the milk first and give baby what it needs


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Crissa! And she looks great....but PLEASE continue to milk her! A single baby can be sooooo bad on an udder! Personal experience speaking here.

As she is in milk longer her capacity will increase but I would likely no separate Finale from mom til she is 4 weeks.

And her eats will get bigger the more they are used..lol, hopefully her next freshening gives you twins :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been milking her every day. (or should I say night, lol) I am sooo impressed with her baby though! I've just got to brag on her a little too! She's starting to become even more friendly finally and I got her to set up today! I wish I'd had my sister to get a picture! She's really level and her rear legs are nice and angular, fairly wide. I think the only thing so far that I don't really like is the fact that it seems like her "elbows" are a little loose. Other than that I LOVE her!


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

What a pretty udder. I am curious, why is a good medial better than not having a good one?


----------

